Ask HN: What's been your best investment? - Kevin_S
======
twobyfour
A $35 "teach yourself HTML in one week" book purchased and read cover to cover
(in about 3 days) 20 years ago.

------
strongai
Round about 1998 I worked in software pre-sales, and visited ARM in Cambridge,
UK to try to convince them to buy our software. They didn't. My bad. But the
guy I met was so ecstatic that they had just had an IPO, I bought £3K's worth
of ARM stock on the back of his infectious enthusiasm. Over the next few
months they rose to ... £140K but my greed held no bounds and the inevitable
happened as the dot com boom boomed. I got out at +£20K but still rue my poor
decision making. Of course, had I held for the long term, I would have made a
lot more.

edit: typo

------
Finnucane
Our house. We were in a position to buy during the crash (which was a little
scary--I was working a temp job that ended the day we closed). Later we could
refi the loan at 3.5%. Now about half the cost of renting in this
neighborhood.

------
meri_dian
Nokia. Owned shares before the Microsoft purchase. Doubled my money.

I owned a substantial amount of AMD when it was around $2 a share. Sold when
it was around $2.50. I think it's around $13 now...

------
PaulHoule
US TIPS bonds at 7.5% interest that I got in 2000.

------
askafriend
AAPL and FB.

